# Looking to line up some plow work in NE PA



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a newer Silverado 1500 and plan on getting a plow as winter approaches. I have some plowing experience and I'm looking to make some coin once the white stuff starts to fall.
I live in the Wilkes-Barre area and I am extremely reliable.
Looking forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You are probably under-equipped for commercial snow removal. Maybe residential.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you planning on the proper insurance as well?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

dieselss;2018940 said:


> Are you planning on the proper insurance as well?


First thing that came to mind....... for me, anyways..

Great minds think alike.


----------



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

I certainly will be insured.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say, try working with a company first using there equipment before you take the expensive plunge


----------



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

dieselss;2018957 said:


> I would say, try working with a company first using there equipment before you take the expensive plunge


I'm ok with spending some money to make some money.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You realize, your first year or two or three you actually won't make any money.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BP73;2018954 said:


> I certainly will be insured.


You do know your auto insurance will not cover your plowing ?
Tell your gent your business wants to go make money plowing other peoples drives and lots.

What is your business name?
What, you don't have one?
You better look into a LLC or something like it.

welcome,:waving: to the easy money maker, snowplowing.


----------



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2018989 said:


> You do know your auto insurance will not cover your plowing ?
> Tell your gent your business wants to go make money plowing other peoples drives and lots.
> 
> What is your business name?
> ...


I DO have an LLC and have already talked to my insurance agent about the additional coverage I'll need.
Although I'm new to the plowing industry, I have business experience and operate on the right side of the line.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BP73;2018995 said:


> I DO have an LLC and have already talked to my insurance agent about the additional coverage I'll need.
> Although I'm new to the plowing industry, I have business experience and operate on the right side of the line.


Good to know,

next , this will cause some discussion.
Can a 1/2 ton plow, yes, is it a good choice, no.

Get a 3/4 ton or better, plowing is hard on a truck, no matter how it is driven.

Use a tool that can easily do the job not one that is going to be strained just caring a plow, counter weight, salt, snowblower and under a dead-line.

good luck...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

There's plenty of guys that run 1/2t's and Jeeps, a 1/2t wouldn't be my1st choice but depending on the work such as resi's or small professional building/doctor/dentist property's it'll do fine. Just be prepared to be diligent when it comes to maintenance, replace frontend components and don't beat up the trans.


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

I started plowing with half ton and little did I know at the time what a toll it would be on the truck. A half ton will work, but it's hard on the truck. Youi would be better off if you could get a 3/4 and or a 1 ton. The bigger truck will leave you room to upgrade a to a larger plow in the future.. I now have a 1 ton F350 diesal with a 9.2 Boss v plow and a fisher 1000 spreader. I could use a larger spreader now if you know someone down there that has a fisher 2500 or larger for sale. I live in Clarks Summit.

Also if someone needs a hand here and there this year feel free to lat me know.. Also good luck this year


----------



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

I know a 3/4 ton is a better option, but that's not the tool I have. 
Other than future plowing, I don't really need the 3/4 ton. I like the ride and gas mileage of my 1500. Maybe if plowing works out for me, I'll consider the HD truck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Sell the tool you have and buy a different tool.

Get more tool than you need, one that doesn't have to be strained when the snow hits the ground.
You can dig a ditch with a #2 or a backhoe,,,,



hoo the ride is so harsh,,,, whatever your roid needs....:waving:
That argument has flown out the window.
trucks before the 90"s rode like a truck, they now ride like a car . and add a plow and counterweight and it rides like a Cadillac.


Do you have any customers or are you looking to be a sub?


----------

